# 关于系统装成以后根目录挂载成只读模式的提问

## colordesert

磕磕绊绊装了几十遍系统后，终于在今天按照[url]https://blog.yangmame.org/Gentoo安装教程.html[/url]这篇文章，采用BIOS和MBR引导方式装成了KDE桌面系统，唯一遗憾的就是没有装在SSD上。

既然这样索性在SSD上按UEFI+GPT方式重新装一次，一切都不顺利，第一次装的systemd+GNOME，结果引导不了系统，我自己感觉应该是卡在fstab上了。重新搞一遍，这次装的rc+KDE，总算装完了，也能引导到bash登录环节，但是无论如何操作都无法startx，经过检测显示根分区加载为只读模式，查看fstab，一点问题也没有。但是不死心，从机械硬盘上拷贝过来一个fstab和boot(同一台主机，fstab修改过了的)，还是问题依旧，网上找到一个临时解决方法，mount -o remount, rw / ，虽然能凑合用，但是还是不成功啊，实在是不知道怎么解决了，厚颜在这里提个问题。

----------

## colordesert

已经从机械硬盘上复制了一套系统，搞定了

----------

